# Senior Flex?



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

hey guys,
im a bit stupid 4 askin this but what is a senior flex on a shaft is it more flexible or less or what?


----------



## CallaCobra (Apr 14, 2007)

a senior flex shaft is escentially a shaft that is very flexible. The idea is that an older person's swing speed wont quite be the speed as young people. The shaft should give a senior more whip out of the club producing more power and distance. Be advised that a with a felexible shift for most of todays golfers creates the obertunity for many a slice or hook.

Gray


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Short of Junior its got the most flex around. If you've got a high club-head swing rate (95 mph +)senior flex is not for you, its made for people in the 80-85 mph category. Although I have a swing rate of 92 and it hasnt produced a slice on my shots, but then I got my clubs fitted, makes all the difference.

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I've always heard it was much whippier..but I can't say I have ever actually seen someone use one..


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Would you think its suitable for a tall junior?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

pat.p said:


> Would you think its suitable for a tall junior?



There is only one way to find out if the shaft is suitable for anyone. Swing the club and hit balls with it. 

I once watched a young guy, 17 or 18 who was hitting balls at the range out at the store. He was searching for a driver. He had a fast swing, how fast I don't know as there is no swing speed measuring device there. But he was quick and had a fast tempo.

Now he had a Ping driver in his hands and he was hitting that thing hard. But he was hooking the ball. Distance wise, he was OUT THERE. The shaft was an A Flex shaft. or Senior Flex. Now when he slowed down a little he bombed it dead straight. However that was not his normal swing so that club was not suited for him.

He bought a stiff shaft driver which he hit very long and straight. It suited his SS and tempo.

It is not always about swing speed when it comes to shafts. It is about how you load the shaft, how quick your tempo is. I golf with a guy who hits a stiff and he doesn't swing fast. But he has a quick violent move through the ball so he needs a stiff shaft. He hits the ball just fine with that driver.

The best thing you can do for this junior is to get him to a store where he can actually hit drivers and watch the ball flight. Or get him on a launch monitor (Although I am still not totally sold on those things when it comes to picking shafts and heads)

See a Professional, and let him work with you. That is the best advice anyone can give you.


----------

